# Hey Starbuck, you cheeky sideliner!



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

##############
*Begin Transmission:*

(_static_)

"Hello, Starbuck. I am Squid Agent 007.

You have made it your personal mission to find me, and to apparently "destroy" me. I made no effort to antagonize you, but still you called me out in several threads, made threats both subtle and overt, and what's even worse, you've put your lot in with the LOBsters and the llamas.

Well, I refuse to allow this to continue. You want a war? You shall have a war.

Fortunately for me, I'm a secret agent, well educated in the techniques of covert warfare. You'll never catch me. And you can't bomb what you can't catch.

When the dust clears, remember this: you asked for this war, not me. What you forgot was, I'm a secret agent. I don't have to play by the rules!"

(_static_)

*End Transmission.*

##############################

*Squid1, this is 007. Target acquired. Visual confirmation. Coordinates sent. Confirm receipt.*

*007, this is Squid1. Transmission received. Coordinates loaded. Please confirm Latitude:38.9464789°, Longitude:-84.571335°*

*This is 007. Roger that, Squid1. Advise when launch code is active.*

*Agent 007, this is Squid1. Code is active, fire when ready*

*Roger that, Squid1. Fire in the hole. Confirmed launch, sequence number *950- 500- 242- 130- 0000 -9**

*This is Squid1, confirming launch sequence 950- 500- 242- 130- 0000 -9. Stand by for visual confirmation of desruction of target*

*007 standing by*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:couch2::couch2::couch2:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fun!

(_Awesome transmission!_)


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

So.... you just bombed yourself???? :noidea:


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

bombing yourself is no fun


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I've personally contacted 007, and I assure you, this bomb is _not_ from Starbuck.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

What better way to get the heat off your back. "It can't be me. 007 bombed me too." Nice try.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

seriously 007/starbuck... can you not be so predictable


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

More of the same. It's getting old at this point.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

this could get interesting. 

I'll stay tuned to see how this pans out. :target:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sorry guys, but I do NOT believe that Starbuck is 007. I'm 99% sure it's someone else


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Sorry guys, but I do NOT believe that Starbuck is 007. I'm 99% sure it's someone else


You don't think I'm Starbuck? You should. It's so much more likely that I'm bombing myself to prove... what? Well, I suppose you're right, that really wouldn't make any sense, now would it?

Starbuck's foolish, but not dumb. Even if he were me, not even he wouldn't think that bombing himself would somehow prove his innocence.

No, this has nothing to do with proof. I could care less who they're accusing of being me. I remain free to as I please.

The simple fact of the matter is that Starbuck was foolish enough to run his mouth and express his desire to start a war with me, a war he's going to get, but on my terms, not his. This is what he gets for stating he wanted to unleash his arsenal on me. Well, Starbuck, that's not happening any time soon!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

more smoke and mirrors easily seen through. getting old


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> more smoke and mirrors easily seen through. getting old


My dear Max, if you think this is getting old, then I strongly suggest you find something else to occupy your time. Otherwise, stick a carrot in it and shut up!


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Squid Agent 007 said:


> My dear Max, if you think this is getting old, then I strongly suggest you find something else to occupy your time. Otherwise, stick a carrot in it and shut up!


I'll stick a carrot somewhere STARBUCK, but not in my mouth


----------



## Squid Agent 007 (Oct 28, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> I'll stick a carrot somewhere STARBUCK, but not in my mouth


Well Max, whichever orifice of yours you choose stick your carrot in is entirely your business! And don't involve that soon-to-be-destroyed under-cover llama. He doesn't care either, I don't imagine.


----------



## MaxTheBunny (Sep 6, 2011)

Squid Agent. Please send me starbucks address.. so I can bomb you


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

MaxTheBunny said:


> Squid Agent. Please send me starbucks address.. so I can bomb you


Just ignore the person. This person is full of hot air and doing it to get a rise out of people. They will disappear if people stop caring.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I've personally contacted 007, and I assure you, this bomb is _not_ from Starbuck.


Nobody finds it odd that the ninja keeps saying "...he's personally contacted 007". I think we should be focusing on the ninja and breaking him down. I promise you = It's not a secret if more than one person knows! (ancient proverb)

Let's turn the heat up on the ninja - and for the record - I don't think it's David (Starbuck). Just my guess / opinion but this really isn't David's style.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok really that's it. I want to know who this sucker is. I want to know who this secret agent is taunting the forums. I've tried to stay out of this, but got sucked into it earlier today when someone else thought it was me. There's a hefty reward for anyone that can tell me who this agent is and I mean the REAL agent. It's obviously not me as I'm offering a nice reward for this guys head. Not sure what it's going to take to prove you guys otherwise. Oh yeah, bomb myself? Come guys you think I'm really that stupid? Why would I ship a package from me to me? How lame right? I know some of you "rookies" don't know me well, but those that do, just as Shawn said, this is not how I do things around here.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> I think we should be focusing on the ninja...
> 
> Let's turn the heat up on the ninja...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


>


Is that a picture of the last girl you dated with her quote? LMAO

And YES - turn the heat up on Derek. He posted within about 30 sec of my post = proof that he's SCARED!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is good reading for putting my tired ass to sleep....


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Nobody finds it odd that the ninja keeps saying "...he's personally contacted 007". I think we should be focusing on the ninja and breaking him down. I promise you = It's not a secret if more than one person knows! (ancient proverb)
> 
> Let's turn the heat up on the ninja - and for the record - I don't think it's David (Starbuck). Just my guess / opinion but this really isn't David's style.


Hmmm, Gentlemen.....Stress no more, no more confusion is necessary. I have found out who The agent is!......My sources bring me to believe it is Shawn! :tease:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Ok really that's it. I want to know who this sucker is. I want to know who this secret agent is taunting the forums. I've tried to stay out of this, but got sucked into it earlier today when someone else thought it was me. There's a hefty reward for anyone that can tell me who this agent is and I mean the REAL agent. It's obviously not me as I'm offering a nice reward for this guys head. Not sure what it's going to take to prove you guys otherwise. Oh yeah, bomb myself? Come guys you think I'm really that stupid? Why would I ship a package from me to me? How lame right?* I know some of you "rookies" don't know me well, but those that do*, just as Shawn said, *this is not how I do things around here.*


Touche`. Well said David. I only wish I knew because whatever bounty David is offering is a bounty I WANT!!

Shoot - I'm considering flying out to WA and torturing the info out of that freakin little ninja myself!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

MaxTheBunny said:


> seriously 007/starbuck... can you not be so predictable


Wish I could man, but not sure how to tell you I am not the agent. Guess only time will tell.



zenom said:


> More of the same. It's getting old at this point.


Andy my man do you not like fun? I know this agent is taunting everyone on the board, but try and be a good sport about it. I mean the guy is sending out sticks to other members on the board, so he can't be that bad can he?



kozzman555 said:


> Sorry guys, but I do NOT believe that Starbuck is 007. I'm 99% sure it's someone else


Finally and thank you.



MaxTheBunny said:


> I'll stick a carrot somewhere STARBUCK, but not in my mouth


I think you meant agent squid 007?



MaxTheBunny said:


> more smoke and mirrors easily seen through. getting old


Well Max it's pretty clear I am not the agent, but in the end it's all for good fun man. Just like the trash talking between the gangs and etc. No harm no foul, just some guys have some fun.



MaxTheBunny said:


> Squid Agent. Please send me starbucks address.. so I can bomb you :biggrin:


My address is in my profile if you feel like sending me cigars out of kindness. But don't be surprised if I hit you back twice as hard. Sorry.



zenom said:


> Just ignore the person. This person is full of hot air and doing it to get a rise out of people. They will disappear if people stop caring.


I don't think this agent is going to disappear because he feeds off comments like the one you just stated. Find out who he is, blow him up, and that will make him go away for good. Again, just some fun here with the board, he's not hurting anyone.



Oldmso54 said:


> Nobody finds it odd that the ninja keeps saying "...he's personally contacted 007". I think we should be focusing on the ninja and breaking him down. I promise you = It's not a secret if more than one person knows! (ancient proverb)
> 
> Let's turn the heat up on the ninja - and for the record - I don't think it's David (Starbuck). Just my guess / opinion but this really isn't David's style.


I'm glad you see it that way Shawn and thank you. I know you've know me for a little while know and you know this agent crap is not my style.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah - not Davids style. David sent me a BEHIKE, for goodness sake! When I see the Secret Squid send a Behike then maybe I'll reconsider....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Ok really that's it. I want to know who this sucker is. I want to know who this secret agent is taunting the forums. I've tried to stay out of this, but got sucked into it earlier today when someone else thought it was me. There's a hefty reward for anyone that can tell me who this agent is and I mean the REAL agent. It's obviously not me as I'm offering a nice reward for this guys head. Not sure what it's going to take to prove you guys otherwise. Oh yeah, bomb myself? Come guys you think I'm really that stupid? *Why would I ship a package from me to me? How lame right? I know some of you "rookies" don't know me well, but those that do, just as Shawn said, this is not how I do things around here.*


:noidea: I just thought it would be funny to toss some wrenches into the system, sit back, and watch the chaos :biglaugh:. And yes, it was worth it.



Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - not Davids style. David sent me a BEHIKE, for goodness sake! When I see the Secret Squid send a Behike then maybe I'll reconsider....


Does the Fohiba version count?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

:couch2: I think I'll pull up a chair and see how this plays out... Maybe I should bring a churchill this may take a while... :smoke2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

............


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:cheer2:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

This land yet?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ian I didn't see anything Saturday. Once it does, I'll let you guys know. Very curious to see where this one comes from.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Could prove interesting.......


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I do agree that Starbuck is a cheeky sideliner...through all of this, that is the one thing that remains true.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> I do agree that Starbuck is a cheeky sideliner...through all of this, that is the one thing that remains true.


Yep, yep I would have to agree....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a cheeky sideliner? LOL!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a cheeky sideliner? LOL!


*cheeky sideliner:* (noun)
a. an individual about to be blown up by Squid Agent 007.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is a cheeky sideliner? LOL!


Just looked it up in Websters and it read,

"See Starbuck on Puff.com"

:doh::dunno:


----------

